# The Princes of Prussia as composers



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Recently I found three interesting handwritten (and partly autograph) manuscripts of compositions by *Prince Albert (son) of Prussia (1837-1906)* and his son, *Prince Joachim Albert of Prussia (1876-1939)*. For all three compositions no scores are available and so I decided to typeset them. The scores are now available for free download from my website:

*Prince Albert (son) of Prussia: Siegeshymnus (Victory hymn), for military band (1866)*
https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/m-r/prince-albrecht-son/

*Prince Joachim Albert of Prussia: Tango 1926, for small orchestra & A la plus belle, Valse-Boston, for small orchestra (1927)*
https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/m-r/prince-joachim/

Please check it out if you are interested in royal music...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

vlncto said:


> Recently I found three interesting handwritten (and partly autograph) manuscripts of compositions by *Prince Albert (son) of Prussia (1837-1906)* and his son, *Prince Joachim Albert of Prussia (1876-1939)*. For all three compositions no scores are available and so I decided to typeset them. The scores are now available for free download from my website:
> 
> *Prince Albert (son) of Prussia: Siegeshymnus (Victory hymn), for military band (1866)*
> https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/m-r/prince-albrecht-son/
> ...


As always, thank you for all the hard work. :tiphat:


----------

